# Releasing Mainspring Tension



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

This is a method that I have come up with for letting down the mainspring in a Fuse'e (accent over first e) watch which is wound up but not running.

It is an alternative to two methods given on "horologia.co.uk".

You've probably already come up with it yourself if you're into fuse'e watches, but _just in case_...

I. Gain access to the setup ratchet.

II. Remove the torque from the pawl by turning the ratchet-wheel, usually clockwise. Use a key, or pliars on the mainspring arbor or the ratchet-wheel.

III. Make certain you have a firm grip.

IV. Push away the pawl.

V. Turn the ratchet-wheel, under control, anti-clockwise as far as you can.

VI. Securely re-engage the pawl.

VII. Remove the key or pliars.

VIII. Goto II. Repeat until the tension is gone, or the barrel-end hook unhooks itself.

Depending on the state of the fuse'e mechanism, this will leave some or all of the chain on the cone.


----------

